# Back 2 Base-ix Preview 'Rack Pack'



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Back 2 Base-ix (http://www.back2base-ix.com/) have previewed a new product that I thought I'd share for the more organised artists on Heresy... The Rack Pack.












> This Includes:
> 
> - 1 x Straight section, all Paint
> - 2 x internal 90° corners, all paint
> ...


Courtesy of wamp.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm thought i'd seen this before. They do the exact same thing, but in MDF. The acryllic would be more durable and easier to clean spilt paint from though... and its the same price.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Hmmm thought i'd seen this before. They do the exact same thing, but in MDF. The acryllic would be more durable and easier to clean spilt paint from though... and its the same price.


Years ago I found these guys but they didn't deliver to the UK then, so I didn't take an interest!! Now they do deliver to the UK I might put some funds aside and sort out my painting/work area once and for all!! 

Thanks for finding and sharing dude!!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

More organized? There is such a thing as too much structure. A little disorder and chaos helps the creative process.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pandora said:


> More organized? There is such a thing as too much structure. A little disorder and chaos helps the creative process.


To an extent, I agree, but at a certain point it becomes ADD madness. The process of organizing your paints into an easy to find and access system isn't going to kill your creative juices. Having models from different armies or even game systems in various stages of painting can help when you hit a road block. That kind of chaos is beneficial. Digging through dozens of paint pots for the one you need isn't. IMO.

Personally, I can't wait to order mine. Paycheck comes on Monday and, courtesy of preordering my 6th edition rulebook for $54 from my FLGS I got some extra dough to spend!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Pandora said:


> More organized? There is such a thing as too much structure. A little disorder and chaos helps the creative process.


Can I print this out to show my wife please?


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Can I print this out to show my wife please?


I have no objection to you doing that.


----------

